
Ask HN: Recommendations for educational video games - mike47
I find video games very dull - whether it is a shoot-em-up or car racing or whatever. I consider them a waste of time.<p>Are there any really good educational games? I&#x27;m aware of plenty of &quot;brain training&quot; games that are supposed to improve general problem solving skills, but I&#x27;m looking for something more targeted. I&#x27;ve a PhD in particle physics and I write code for a living (C++ and Python mainly), so I&#x27;m interested in something that would go way beyond mental arithmetic and word games.<p>Any ideas? Anyone else interested in games like this?
======
LostWanderer
i would love to make games which mix augmented reality and education....

Understanding speed or how the shapes and shadows work outside.. I believe
education lies beyond the walls of a classroom.

One anecdote: i once taught kids multiplication and speed with walking and
running as the base exercises... They understood in no time, of course tech
could have helped making it easier but there is hardly any tech which the
children conceptualise,would be great though

------
efm
[http://www.zachtronics.com/](http://www.zachtronics.com/)

shenzhen-io and TIS-100 to learn electronics

